# Karatekid's Ember Haven 60P Iwagumi (56k!) Update 6/14/12



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Update 6/14/12 Now with Embers!
FTS pg. 7










**********************************************************************************************

10-29-11 
After almost 8 months of planning it is finally here, my Iwagumi 60-P. I have spent so much time researching and learning, and now I have it. I picked up the 60-P and Seiryu Stone at Aqua Forest Aquarium. Oh and a special thanks to Jojo at Aquascapes, he was very helpful and it was the first time I had seen a real aquascape. I will be doing EI dosing, and right now I can’t remember what the amounts are. 

The first diy was to figure out what stand I wanted, and I decided to go with a ADA stand my dad built. The second diy was to make my Nova Extreme SLR 2x24w T5-HO. We spray-painted it white with heat resistant paint. We then drilled a hole so the power cord could come out the top, and four more holes for hanging the light. Here is the link to the thread
plantedtank.net/forums/diy/153845-ada-stand-retrofitted-light.html


Here is the Equipment List:
Nova Extreme SLR 2x24w T5HO
Eheim 2213, the flow is not enough
Hydor Inline Heater 200w
Aquatek Regulator
Up Aqua inline Co2


The Fish List:
Ember tetra
Otos
Amano Shrimp


But here is a peek of the stand.
















For Co2 a 2.5 lb tank was so expensive I decided to use a paintball tank instead, and we had to change some things to make it work. The regulator I am using is a cheapo Aquatek.









































And the rest of the equipment.






























******************************************************


Hardscape material


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

The plant list:
Glosso
Riccia
Dwarf Hairgrass
Didiplis Diandra
Hydrocotyle Verticillata
Dwarf Sag









































Riccia 











Glosso









































I put Saran Wrap over it so when I poured the water in it wasn't messed up.












See, it isn't cloudy at all!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

11-6-11

Look how much it has grown!





























































*******************************************************************************

On a different note, I saw this insane deal on nano reef forum, I couldn't pass it up. For $50 I got two white Ecoxotic strips, transformer, moonlights, all only 4 months old!

moonlights not pictured





















I couldn't show how bright they were because it made everything look dark because they were sooo bright. I was also aiming it at the wall not the floor. 











All pictures will be taken by a Canon Rebel XS


*


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I LOVE IWAGUMI style. Awesome start.


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

Good work!! That looks fantastic! I really like the layout. I can't wait to see how it grows.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Subscribed!


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice looking stand.
Great job.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, I am going to try and update it every Saturday. I am amazed how quickly it has filled in with only co2. I really do need to figure the fertilizer though


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful set up, will be a pleasure to see grow in


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone know how long Amazonia leches? Because with a 5in bed it might take awhile, even with lots of water changes. When I wake up in the morning the water is yellowish and smells a bit like ammonia


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Great looking tank! Keep up the great work.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!!!! i like the idea of riccia in the back


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dang! Since the time I left for school I have diatom algae. I'll clean as best I can, and once my parameters settle I'll get some Amano shrimp.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I love your ROOM! LoL.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

The tank looks great. I love your stand and how it fits in the room. I can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow, this is an awesome project... To be honest, I wouldn't dose any ferts for at least a month or so... They are only going to cause algae. Do your daily 30% water changes for the first week, then every other day the second week, then twice weekly the first month, weekly after that.

As far as ferts go, dose if you see a deficiency, but the Aquasoil has so many nutrients that you don't need it, at least not for a while. What you really need to worry about initially is algae taking hold since you don't have a lot of plant mass to soak up nutrients yet. Try adding some frogbit or duckweed temporarily at least until your plants get filled in to soak up extra nutrients.

The entire goal here is to keep nutrients out of the water column so that algae can't use them and get out of control. You can do that either by getting a huge plant mass, which is hard in iwagumi, or by avoiding dosing ferts and letting the plants get it from the Aquasoil.

Try not dosing for a while and see how it goes. If you get pinholes or yellow leaves or some other deficiency, you can dose just for that deficiency.

Good luck! I'm following this closely as it closely matches my setup.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, I am afraid some green algea will take hold because of the diatom algea, and I have only done three 50% water changes so far, I know bad. My ammonia levels aren't very high so if I do a couple more waterchanges I could probably get some amanos. The frogbit might be a good idea, but there is no way I will put duckweed in, it is called a weed for a reason!

My water parameters right now are
ph 6.8 (I just ran out of co2 so it is probably a bit high)
ammonia 0.25-0.50ppm
nitrite 1.0 ppm
nitrate ~4.0ppm

I guess I will be on water change duty everyday after school, and still haven't got the siphon down yet ;(


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

The Aquasoil water change regime is recommended not just to remove ammonia, but also to help remove any algae spores that might be floating around. Basically if you leave the ammonia in the water too long it creates an environment that is perfect for algae to grow in, and the algae colonies sent out spores to populate new surfaces, rocks, and leaves with more algae.

Frogbit is an amazing plant, but it also grows like a weed. It's very easy to remove some every few days though, and easy to get rid of (unlike duckweed).


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, by the way - easy 10 minute water change for my 60P (I got it down pretty fast due to all the water changes in the first month):

2x 5 gallon buckets from Home Depot.

Fill one with tap water and treat with dechlorinator. I fill up to the second rim line from the top (right below where the metal handle connects to the bucket). This is 5 gallons (to the top is 5.75), which is perfect for a 60P water change (about 1/3rd).

Empty bucket on the floor, fish net on the siphon tube to prevent any fish from getting sucked in and held on with a rubber band. Start the siphon and drain the second bucket to the same level as the one you just filled with tap water.

To fill it back up much easier, put a cooler, stool, or other small chair on the stand next to your tank, and set the bucket of fresh water on top of it (so it is above the water line of the tank). Get a plastic saucer or paper plate and float it on the surface of the tank, and start the siphon going the other direction. You can fill it just as fast as you emptied it, and the plastic saucer/plate keeps the substrate from getting disturbed by the flow.

Good luck!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I know how to clean, but I need practice siphoning.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Quick Update:
First off I bought the wrong size thermometer from GLA and I received the replacement today. The bad news is I have algae, and the worse news is I left my camera at my aunt's house, so no pictures until thanksgiving


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Update 11/18/11
I should get the camera back on thanksgiving but at the moment I have a lot of diatom algea. I think the Riccia is dead because it is covered in it and yellow. I hope I can get my parameters back to normal then I can add the cleanup crew.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey congrats on the new tank and setup, its looking good. I just did the same thinig you are going thru a few months ago and I also did 5 gallon water changes the first week and every other day the 2nd and every 3rd day the third week, then once a week on the 4th week. It was a PIA but i was able to add fish my 3rd week since all my parameters were perfect. Definitely get Amano/Japonica shrimps they are work horses and I love them for algae control. If your getting a lot of algae then your either not doing the daily water changes or you have your lights on for too long. I would put mine on in the beginning for only 6 hours. I also cleaned my glass everyday cause it takes only 2 mins literally. Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

It is really tough to avoid algae problems in a new Iwagumi scape because the plant mass is so small. If you watch the ADA howto series that ADG put out on Youtube, they put 20 Otos and 20 Amano shrimp in the tank on week 2 and they still had algae all over the dwarf hair grass and tons on the rocks.

I think the only way to avoid it is to be religious about water changes and cleaning the tank in the beginning, until the carpet gets fully established and you win the algae war.

Or, you could plant about 20 stem plants and watch them grow like crazy and have almost no algae!

Good luck!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I actually do know what to do, I have been researching for over a year before setup and have had other tanks but not as high tech. I will do another water change tonight (did one before school) and will check the parameters. 

When I can have creatures without killing them with ammonia, I will introduce 10 amanos directly into the tank. After the algae is gone I will feed them the sinking algae wafers and hakari shrimp food. The otos will be a bit later since they are fragile and I will feed them the wafers and probably some zucchini. 

I will quarantine the embers first and then introduce 10 at a time. I will feed them frozen brine shrimp and hakari mini tropical pellets. I will also feed them some other stuff I am sure.

So that is my fish plan.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

11-22-11

Sorry I haven't updated in some time. Since last post I bought 5 amanos, I would have bought more but, my LFS is selling them for $3 each. I haven't fed them yet becuase there is enough algae, and when I tried they ignored it. I am also fighting a bit of BGA and I will start dosing EI ferts and nitrates once my scale arrives. I am sorry there pics aren't up to date, I plan on taking more photos this weekend, and cleaning my lily pipes for the first time. Ugh. 

Now onto pics! For what ever reason they came out bitmappy, I think I resized them wrong in photoshop.



























































What's that you saw on the wall?










A Camel!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just turned on the light, and the algae wafer I dropped in a couple of hours ago was swarmed by the shrimp. I guess since they are more nocturnal I should feed them at night.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking good! I only have 2 Amanos but I don't feed them at all. They get enough food foraging around the plants, and they also like to eat any pieces of flake food that fall to the bottom and get missed by the fish. It's funny to watch them grab a big flake of food and take off with it.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

This looks very cool. A great size tank as well.


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

great tank well done =) clean and neat. I love the stand you have


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks my dad made the stand and I have a thread on it.

12-18-11

Photos 

None of my FTS looks good, but I don't know why  At least my close ups look good


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

No love?


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I love. lol its beautiful. totally envious my tank is no where near your epicness. hydrocotyle definately adds great dimension to that thick carpet mixture of plants. 
it's so wild and natural =)


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Look great. Trim your glosso!! It'll grow in much better.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> Look great. Trim your glosso!! It'll grow in much better.


This is the first week it has really grown, but it does need a trim. I mixed the ferts today so I hope the plants will start going crazy.

EDIT:
I trimmed it, looks like crap but I guess it will come back.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks great, this is one of my favorite tank journals because it's documented from beginning to now. I had a few questions for you:

1. What kind of fish/shrimps are you planning for it? (edit: oh saw you made the topic 'ember' so is that for ember tetra?) Any reason for not adding the fish yet?

2. Do you get the ugly film of "oil" on the top of the water a day or two after a water change? If so, what do you do to get rid of it.

3. How's the tank/filter sound when you sleep? Any noise or is it soothing noise?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

1. I wanted the tank to be settled in and for me to have a routine of cleaning. Also I was trying to decide between getting Otos first or the ember tetras. Since Otos are such finicky eaters I really want to get the Repashy gel food because they have had good results. But I was too late getting some samples, so I don't mind waiting. And I could feed them zucchini until the next batch comes out, but I will be gone for the holidays and I really want to be able to monitor them.

2. I really wish I had bought the Eheim 2215 because this 2213 has a very gentle flow. In the first week I got oily film, so I laid a paper towel on the water for a second. When I pulled it off it was gone lol. Also consistent water changes. I don't get it now, but because the flow is so low, the co2 mico bubbles that don't get distributed go the the surface, and since it is still they kinda sit there. I just stick my hand in and move it around to make it go. 

3. Quiet you ask? YES this thing is as close as you are going to get to silent. A very quiet hum at night from the filter, and a bit louder once the co2 starts since it is inline. I had a 5 gal in my room 6 months ago with a HOB filter, and I always kept it topped off and it was louder than this tank is. I will be an Eheim customer for years to come!

Thank you for you questions


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

You can start adding otos as soon as your tank is cycled. If you have enough algae in there you don't need to supplement any food.

To get rid of that oily film just raise your output lily pipes slightly above the water surface so there's more surface agitation. That oily film will be gone in less than 5 min.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

karatekid14 said:


> This is the first week it has really grown, but it does need a trim. I mixed the ferts today so I hope the plants will start going crazy.
> 
> EDIT:
> I trimmed it, looks like crap but I guess it will come back.


Glosso likes to be trimmed. It will grow back quickly and much fuller.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

TLE041 said:


> You can start adding otos as soon as your tank is cycled. If you have enough algae in there you don't need to supplement any food.
> 
> To get rid of that oily film just raise your output lily pipes slightly above the water surface so there's more surface agitation. That oily film will be gone in less than 5 min.


The tank has been cycled for about 2 months (I think) and in the post above yours I say why I don't have fish yet. I don't know if you were directing the part about film to fusiongt or I, but if to me I don't have film only some bubbles about once a week.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

This looks great now. You already got some good advice to trim the glosso. Trimming it low encourages sideways growth and it will make a really nice carpet.

Hey, what kind of lily pipes are you using? They look really nice, better quality than my cheap eBay ones.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am using magic lily pipes off of eBay. The intake are weird though, the slits are on the backside, not the front.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Update! 1-8-12 

After I got back from the holidays, I came home to the tank covered in algae. This really set me back, I trimmed it a bunch and tried to remove as much as I could of the bad growth. I also think I messed up the EI dosing amounts and I haven't been good about dosing every day. That is why I haven't taken photos. 

Also I got a pair of orchid curved scissors that are nice and small and VERY sharp. I also use them as tweezers because I can push the gloss that floats up with the tip of the scissors. I received the ADA lily pipe cleaner which makes it soooo much easier to clean. I got three otos today too. I am feeding them zucchini and so far only one is eating it. They do look kinda thin so I hope I can fatten 'em up! They are also very cute little guys.

I think the ISO is too low on these FTS




























The left side was hit hard by the algae and I pulled most of it out. So this is the right side in the pic.










Didiplis Diandra (sorry kinda blurry)










Glosso coming back










my "zebra oto" the glass is dirty




























Not "zebra" different little guy










Spring Washer (the old logo was so much better, I wish my tank had that logo instead of the new one)


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

oh no! its okay i know what its like to be set back. Doesnt look like it was hit too too hard. You can make a full comeback no problem. Love those ottos. Did the other one start eating the zucchini too yet? I love the wild look of the carpet in your tank soo jealous such a nice blend of different shapes and textures. Ill be following to see how nice it is when it bounces back =) nice new toys too


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Oops! I just realized the second photo down is from last times post, it snuck in there. I was thinking, "Wow my tank doesn't look so bad" then I went in my room and it all came crashing down 

EDIT: Fixed it!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Otos are not eating the zucchini or the algea wafers. What else should I try? I was thinking maybe some peas.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

My oto's love cucumbers.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

I only have 1 Oto in my 60P, but he gets plenty just from eating algae. He's always chubby. Maybe they are getting enough from the glass and surfaces and don't need to eat the wafers or zucchini.

You might try a cucumber slice or romaine lettuce. My shrimp and oto in another tank would go for those.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Storm said:


> I only have 1 Oto in my 60P, but he gets plenty just from eating algae. He's always chubby. Maybe they are getting enough from the glass and surfaces and don't need to eat the wafers or zucchini.
> 
> You might try a cucumber slice or romaine lettuce. My shrimp and oto in another tank would go for those.


Yeah, but your 60-P is heavily planted ( and looks great) while mine is kind of sparse and I have three otos. Two of them look a little more chubby but it is much cleaner so I don't think it can support them, and the last one is skinny. I tried algae wafers to no effect. Tomorrow I will try cucumber and lettuce and once Repashy's gel is ready for sale I will order some.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Update 1/16/12
An oto died from ick yesterday  Although sad, he wasn't eating well from the beginning and was the runt. The other otos are much better, almost all of the spots are gone and they are more active. I now plan on always quarantining new fish and I will be ordering a UV sterilizer.

On to other news I took new photos today and played around with HDR (High Dynamic Range) photos. This basically means I can get highlights and lowlights without blowing the photo out of the normal color. It also allows the photo to look like a painting when the contrast is too much. I have played with it before but I think this is my best result.

On to the pics!

Normal FTS











HDR FTS 





















Glosso











Riccia! Look at that riccia!





















Clump











Amano and Oto










Thats all folks!


----------



## seachaz (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey great tank and your overall setup is fantastic. On your profile looks like your in Oregon - Portland area by chance? If so you buy your stuff locally - Any stores you'd recommend/avoid? 

I've been researching planted tanks for about a month now and your setup is very similar to what I was looking at equipment wise so I'll be curious to watch your progress and see any if there are any things you would done differently from the start.

Keep up the good work
-Chaz


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

1/22/12

Hey seachaz, no I don't live in Portland I live in Eugene. The best store in Portland is probably "The Wet Spot." Yeah I know the name is awful  but they have a great selection of fish, but not much in terms of equipment. I bought everything online, except for the tank and hardscape which I got at Aqua Forest Aquariums, which is the largest west coast branch of ADA.

Hmm as for what I would have done differently... I believe like many people I thought I would start off cheap, but I should have just dove in and got the good equipment. Buying aquarium kit, light, paintball co2 (ASA valve not regulator, that was scary) cheap co2 diffusers ect. I also wish I bought an Eheim 2215 instead since the 2213 doesn't move the water enough. The filtration is fine but flow, not so good. The stand my dad built and the light he retrofitted, so if you're into some DIY that could work for you. 

****************************************************************************

Today I also won a paintball co2 ASA regulator (not the scary kind) in a ROAK. Thanks h2oaggie! I have a feeling this might go towards a future ADA Mini-M, shh don't tell my parents. No, they actually want a little tank on the book shelf.


I cleaned the lily pipes which is why there are no pipes.





















The riccia is an inch or more thick.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I live in Beaverton!! Lol 

Tank looks good bro.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I live in Beaverton!! Lol
> 
> Tank looks good bro.


I am not a bro


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ma'am? Chick?


----------



## seachaz (Jan 20, 2012)

Ah yes 'The Wet Spot' - have heard of it and plan to visit when I'm in town next week. Thanks for the other info and I look forward to the progress of your tank.

-Chaz
PS - your not a Ducks fan are you?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay I hate chick so let's go with girl.
And seachaz, I am a duck fan but not a huge one.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey the riccia is looking great. I'm glad your remaining Otos are doing well. Ich is not fun to deal with but it sounds like you're doing a good job.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh, btw, since your name is Karatekid I was totally picturing Ralph Maccio, not a girl...


----------



## stuworrall (Oct 29, 2006)

Tanks is looking great and the HDR photos show it off well without looking to false which you can see on HDR sometimes. Love that tank stand too! havent seen any of those type over in the UK yet as they havent been imported. 

I'd watch that riccia at the back doesnt get too thick in case it lifts off and you come home to a cloud of riccia floating in the tank


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oops, my bad. :hihi:

Where in Oregon are you located?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Tank looks great! I love the stand and light bar.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Yes I am a girl and I do karate, have for 9 yrs. Honestly I am not all that into karate but I do enjoy it, so I don't care how fast I move up (even though I am the highest ranked brown belt). I picked the name karatekid because it seemed to fit with Aquascaping and is japanese. I also took the picture of my avatar in Hawaii at a Buddist temple, it just fits well.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

stuworrall said:


> Tanks is looking great and the HDR photos show it off well without looking to false which you can see on HDR sometimes. Love that tank stand too! havent seen any of those type over in the UK yet as they havent been imported.


Thanks Stu, I am very pleased with the photo it being the first that has turned out at all. The stand my dad built otherwise the price tag would have been $750 from ADA. Here is the link to the thread if you are into DIY.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/153845-ada-stand-retrofitted-light-56k.html


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Really nice setup. The stand really does look like an ADA stand too. Im sorta jelly.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice tank! I'm super jealous of the stand... i wish my dad could build me something like that.

The layout looks like it's filling in nicely too.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

karatekid14 said:


> Spring Washer (the old logo was so much better, I wish my tank had that logo instead of the new one)


I couldn't agree more on the logo thing. Kind of makes me not want to buy anything ADA anymore. I'm joking, but kind of serious.. 
But seriously, when you have an iconic brand like that, why change it? Poor decision on their part.

Your setup looks good. I like that you took the whole low theme into the tank and did a low lying scape.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW great looking tank! nice and clean, not many people can do it like that! does that inline atomizer work good for you? I thought they needed good PSI? I have the aquatek regulator also and that's one reason I never got an Atomizer because I thought that the Aquatek regulator wouldn't put out enough pressure..just wondering..thanks!


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been paying attention to this journal since you started it back in October. Now that it's January, I have to ask... where's your fish? You're so patient for not adding them in yet. But by the looks of things, you're keeping your water level really low so you're afraid of things jumping out (maybe the amanos?)

The whole ADA look talks about the fine balance between life and plants and stuff like that... but without fish in there (and no I don't count janitor fish like otos) you just have an underwater chia pet. Haha okay maybe not but I look forward to you adding in new fauna.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I think the atomizer needed a working pressure of 30psi and the Aquatek is 60psi. I am not completly sure about that so don't quote me on it. I am not getting any kind of fine mist but my drop checker is lime green, but when I turn the co2 off it fades to blue. So I know it is working.

As for why I don't have fish, at first I wanted to get used to the maintainace and it took 3 weeks to cycle even with water changes every two days. So a month before I put shrimp in. Then I wasn't compelled to put fish in, once I finally was it was too close to christmas and I didn't want to leave the otos. At that point I heard about the Repashy gel food having very good results with otos and other fish, I waited longer. Finally I just said screw it and bought 3 otos and blanched zucchini. They had ick! I went got salt raised the heat and two died. The third one still isn't eating. I put more filter material in the canister so I can take it out for a quarantine tank. I think I will buy a UV sterilizer too. Oh and the LFS I got the sick otos at has a central filtration unit, so I can't buy the embers from them! And now I am waiting so I do it right, the quarantine, good store and Repashy. 

The water level is lower than some so when I move my arm around it doesn't splash out.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

I also love the stand/hanger setup. I like the clean look. Look forward to more updates!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I will update this weekend, sorry I haven't in two weeks. I was gone the last two weekends. I keep getting a lot of algae and have been trying to clean it up, it doesn't look too good right now. The algae is brown and almost looks like diatom algae, I have a bit of green spot on the Hydrocotyle too. My third oto died yesterday  He hadn't eaten since being sick, even though there were no signs of ich and I was giving him plenty of food. I am going to check if Repashy is selling his food yet and if so buy some. I am also looking at a UV sterilizer for a quarantine tank. This one specifically:

http://www.amazon.com/AquaTop-Line-UV-Sterilizer-10W/dp/B005HJYXNO/ref=pd_sbs_bt_4

Does it seem any good? I already have a pump I could put on it.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Only a couple of things this weekend. What do you guys think about this UV Sterilizer?
http://www.amazon.com/AquaTop-Line-UV-Sterilizer-10W/dp/B005HJYXNO/ref=pd_sbs_bt_4
And I would like a recommendation on a nice stem plant because the Dipilis is not growing well.

Pics!

The riccia is scraggly because I just trimmed it.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

3/16/12
Sorry I haven't updated in a while. The tank is doing well and I haven't had any problems. The only difference is two of my Amanos are berried. I know the babies won't make it though because they need brackish water. Still it is cool to see them trying to get the eggs out. I also bought Staurogyne Repens.



















Berried Shrimp


















I was experimenting with my 55-250mm lens, I think I like it better.









Staurogyne Repens


















My favorite shrimp shot!









It's a bit blurry because my room isn't big enough in that direction to be 3ft away.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nothing has changed, but the Amano's eggs seem to have lightened and I can see black dots like eyes. Does this mean they might actually survive?


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

well i believe amano shrimp need some brackish water to raise thier fry in before they go into freash water, but not 100% about that..


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks that's what I was thinking too. I'll check to be sure.

EDIT: yup they aren't going to make it, oh well. This just means I will have to get some tigers


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

I would mabe add 1 more rock (large)


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

ADAtank said:


> I would mabe add 1 more rock (large)


Wher would you recommend adding a rock? Maybe to the right of the main rock and in the foreground?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

The amount of rocks that you have right now are fine. The tank really needs some more height though, something like giant hair grass for the background.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I like the amount of rocks you have in there as well. I agree, hairgrass in the back would look pretty. it also would look great as it moves with the current in the tank. Your tank looks very cool.


----------



## crispy0 (Mar 17, 2009)

did you ever end up using those LED's? I am going to be using the same light fixture as you and it doesn't seem all that bright.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

5-20-12
Sorry I haven't updated in a while guys. The tank is doing very well! I have had some trouble with green spot algae, but by adjusting my ferts and getting otos it is almost cleaned up. And drum roll, I finally got 9 Ember Tetras! In two weeks I will buy the other 9. I really love how they shoal, I believe I have picked the perfect fish.
Oh and as for the LEDs I'm not using them, I'm saving them for an ADA-Mini M.

sorry about the UV sterilizer 









These guys are very fast, it was hard to get a photo


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

What a beautiful tank in a beautiful room !


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Looking good! I love ember tetras, one of my favorite fish. Just dont spook um, they are very prone to heart attacks, not even kidding a little


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

kwheeler91 said:


> Looking good! I love ember tetras, one of my favorite fish. Just dont spook um, they are very prone to heart attacks, not even kidding a little


Are you serious?! That's terrible, I guess I'll have to be carful with these little guys.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice to know. They do seem to spook easy. I learned my embers can tell me when there is a problem with the social structure with the other community fish in the tank before I see it myself. They will school tightly and in the corner if someone else turns out to be aggressive.


----------



## yigitoglu (May 20, 2012)

such a chill place


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Get some more embers in there now!! They look so lonely especially when they're so small :hihi: I have a feeling you could fit maybe two dozen in there...


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I guess i should be more specific, walking by the tank wont kill them, but any prolonged chasing with the net or maybe even scaping and they literally start going belly/side up with their little hearts pounding away. Never lost any that way but i always stopped if it started to happen and they calm down eventually


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice looking tank! I love the look of iwagumi tanks. Yours looks very clean and I think a school of ember tetra will look very nice in there.

Just wanted to share my recent experience with ember tetra. I just got some ember tetra at the fish store. The second batch she netted were all lying down, slightly tilted on their side. They looked like they were about to kaput. When I brought them home and put them in my tank, I kept counting them to make sure they were all okay. At one point I couldn't find one, when I found it, it was head first in the gravel with its tail up. Turns out it was okay. They're such drama queens! I have a problem with mine constantly hiding and staying low to the ground.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

6-14-12
I got all 18 of my Embers now! I haven't experienced any trouble with them. They are always out and about and eat like little pigs. The one thing I wish I changed in my tank is not use dwarf sag. It has taken over EVERYWHERE 

FTS









I put black paper behind it so you could see the Embers better


















Feeding frenzy! They are chowing down on Repashy gel food


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh dang! I just realized these photos are way darker than they appeared before. I'll try to take some new ones today.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice. I like how they take up a good portion of the tank! 

Can't wait to see those new pics.


----------

